# Emergency ! Poor red-tailed black shark



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Help! My red-taied sharky looks really terrible now! Maybe cause one of the other red-tailed has picked on him. Are they agressiviely territoral? If yes, I'd think I should move him to my pond. Well why? I've been keeping these guys for half a year and nothing has ever happed!
Here's his photo Pooooorrr himmmmm!








NOTES: I keep 4 of them. One seems to be the leader, always chases this guy and the Bala as well :-( But the Bala are so big, they come to no harm.
Thanks alot!


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

Max
that's a rainbow shark and yes they are Highly territorial with each other. Red-tailed and rainbows both .. heck black sharks too for that matter for some reason usually they just can't stand the sight of each other especially as they get bigger ( 2-3" ) 

I'd seperate them but the beat up one might not fair too well being moved. If you move him be sure to properly acclimate him just as if you were bringing him home from the store. People usually forget to aclimate in thier own systems forgetting that each tank is it's own eco system. much more similar than the pet stores tank to your tank but still diffrent unless they are all tied to a central filtering system  

peace
:mrgreen:


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Rainbow shark? ooopss, I don't even know that!    
Well, thanks! It's just my Koi pond, will he go on well there? He'll soon DIE here! Hmm... while writting this, they're still chasing out there! Gotta move one tomorrow morning!
Thanks! I'm going looking up for more detail on Google about the rainbow shark.
Thanks again!


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

:shock: how big are you KOI???

They'll probably eat him!! If you can I'd net him up till tomorrow unstead of leaving him in there to get beat on all night. jus tput the net in the tank and have the fisn in the net with the lid closed so the net don 't fall out over night 

net at the top so the fish can't swim out but still in the water :wink: put some gravle in the net to hold it open more and maybe a small plant if you have one to keep him from stressing too much


GOOD LUCK!

:mrgreen:


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks! Well, the kois aren't big, as I bough it as juvenile ones, so they're still 'babies' now! The guppies at that place just leave well and give birth to new generation, too! Oooppss, when the kois grow up, I won't know how to handle! :S
Thanks for the net tric. Are these guys nocturnal? Hmm... anyway, I'll need to isolate them as soon as possible! Thanks!


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

not so much nocturnal BUT will bug the heck out of each outher till one of them can't anymore (floats to the top, belly up  )

I'd talk to the person at the LFS and ask why they let you get 2 fish that won't get along and most probbably kill each other!


----------

